# 87210 QW or Q0111



## PennyG (Jan 26, 2018)

Can anyone tell me which code should be used for Wet Mount/KOH Preps.  87210 QW or Q0111?


----------



## jedcoder17 (Jan 28, 2019)

Our GYN practices use 87210 QW


----------

